# IBS-C and lazy bowel. Finally I get back my happy life again



## Master Ching (Feb 9, 2014)

Im here to encourage everyone that suffer with IBS-C that there is hope.

I am one of the laxative abuser for last 10 years. I would say to quit laxative need a very high effort and determination. My peak record was 60 tablets for 2 years and if I'm not quoting now, I believe I might be taking up to 80 tablets daily.

I know most of us would have major suffer from gas bloating and constipation.

I almost have up after trying so many method. But don't give up, miracle did happened! I have been stop taking laxative for 6 months. When I stopped laxative for the first 2 weeks, I suffered serious Edema for 1 week. Now I am healthy and I maintain a good diet meal with exercise.

I would advised you all to go for Chinese herbal medication or Ayuveda treatment as medicine (ex: laxative has huge side impact). Continuous taking laxative would not help and it is very harmful.

P/S: now I have stopped taking any kind of medicine either herbal or laxative. But I just took probiotic to maintain healthy colon and do a lot of exercise.

Don't give up and always maintain happiness in your mind.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Master Ching said:


> Im here to encourage everyone that suffer with IBS-C that there is hope.
> 
> I am one of the laxative abuser for last 10 years. I would say to quit laxative need a very high effort and determination. My peak record was 60 tablets for 2 years and if I'm not quoting now, I believe I might be taking up to 80 tablets daily.
> 
> ...


What a great post to share with all of us! I am a big proponent of NOT using laxatives. I came back from the Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN and their nurses heavily push NO laxative use. They say even if you have slow transit constipation and pelvic floor dysfunction, your body does not require these things to move stool. They say to slowly go off of the laxatives and let your body do the work because it WILL go. You do not need to go but every 3 days or so. Did you change your diet? Did you set-up a schedule to 'go' to the bathroom or did those urges just come back? What helped you to ween off of laxatives?

I was also helped greatly by acupuncture though never tried herbs. Exercise helps too but if you have pelvic floor dysfunction, do not do tons of 'core' strengthening as this could make your problem worse. Walking and running are fantastic for pooping!!

I have heard of many that were in your situation and were told to absolutely have their colons removed, refused and restored full bowel function. It can and does happen!! You are fantastic to give others (myself included) hope!!


----------



## Master Ching (Feb 9, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, laxative will make use of our blood vessel to pressure our colon so we able to go to toilet and colon no longer worked on itself. If we taking too long laxative, colon seems to be lazy to work and taking fiber will not really helps.

I did try prune juice, paste but it does not worked on me for long term. It works for 1 week and my body immune to prune. Prune is like a natural laxative. Is not a good solution for colon to work naturally.

My way sounds a bit silly as I tried a Chinese medical method where he prescribe me Chinese herbs so that my body energy can flow healthily. I took his medicine for first 3 days and I can go to toilet in the morning.

The energy flow (Qi) is very much important as it maintain a good body production. Right now I have stopped taking his medicine as he told me that my colon is working fine now. He just asked me to take probiotic as to maintain a healthy colon.

So now I have schedule my toilet time and I will go to toilet every morning. Exercise, stomach massage, breathing techniques, yoga is my daily task.

Where are you from? As my doctor is from Malaysia and maybe he can help.


----------



## Caarl (Sep 13, 2013)

In my search for a cure for my chronic constipation and bloating I keep hearing about chinese medicine. Its usually chinese herbs that help with stomach and liver function. Do you have any more details as far as what kind of chinese herbs you were prescribed?


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Master Ching said:


> If I'm not mistaken, laxative will make use of our blood vessel to pressure our colon so we able to go to toilet and colon no longer worked on itself. If we taking too long laxative, colon seems to be lazy to work and taking fiber will not really helps.
> 
> I did try prune juice, paste but it does not worked on me for long term. It works for 1 week and my body immune to prune. Prune is like a natural laxative. Is not a good solution for colon to work naturally.
> 
> ...


I am in Seattle! Sounds like your doc knows what he is doing. Do you mind my asking what chinese herbs he put you on? I do want to go to go back to acupuncture as it helps me tremendously. I didn't try any herbs because I am so sensitive to these. But I would definitely give them a go if I need them in the future. I believe Qi is also very important. I was told mine is 'stagnant' and my blood flow is not good. Would make sense! I love that chinese medicine focuses on the entire person.

I also do stomach massage and am getting back into exercise which works wonders to get things 'moving.' I also find that sometimes I can not 'push' myself to go to the bathroom in the morning. If I do not get a strong enough urge - I need to wait it out. My body needs to go naturally on it's own. I need to have a good enough urge for my muscles to work correctly and expel everything. I am so glad you have your routine and are doing well. You did the right thing going off of those laxatives - your body can do the job!

Do you have specific yoga you're doing? I've been looking for some but only have a few positions that will help with the bowels. I also am finding that meditation an mindfulness is quite important!


----------



## Master Ching (Feb 9, 2014)

Caarl said:


> In my search for a cure for my chronic constipation and bloating I keep hearing about chinese medicine. Its usually chinese herbs that help with stomach and liver function. Do you have any more details as far as what kind of chinese herbs you were prescribed?


Hi Caarl,

I just back from Taiwan holiday and i don't have to carry hundreds of lax along. i just took some probiotics together. I remembered last time i hate to travel so much because i will definitely caused a lot of problem to my travel mate.

Sorry, I did not really ask him what are the herbs but he told me that his medicine is consists of "flower" and "grass". So is quite natural ingredient. I guessed....

Actually u can imagine that i have been taking lax for sooooo many years and been trying so many ways with all the doctors...at the end, they still giving me laxative (WTF). At the end, i decided to look for other alternative methods like chinese med. At first i also feel a bit nervous and scare to try...some even advised me not to risk myself to try this "informal" doctor. When i visited his clinics i talked to some of his patients and they give me very positive feedback and this give me confidence to try. Since i don't have any other choices so i give it a try and I poo on the third day.

Why i feel his medicine so nice? if we took lax (sorry) my poo poo is so waterish (diarrhoea) but now my poo poo is so beautiful solid and i can fart now (this partially helps on my bloating). Hahahaha....so sorry on how i describe it.


----------



## Master Ching (Feb 9, 2014)

Dreamcatcher32 said:


> I am in Seattle! Sounds like your doc knows what he is doing. Do you mind my asking what chinese herbs he put you on? I do want to go to go back to acupuncture as it helps me tremendously. I didn't try any herbs because I am so sensitive to these. But I would definitely give them a go if I need them in the future. I believe Qi is also very important. I was told mine is 'stagnant' and my blood flow is not good. Would make sense! I love that chinese medicine focuses on the entire person.
> 
> I also do stomach massage and am getting back into exercise which works wonders to get things 'moving.' I also find that sometimes I can not 'push' myself to go to the bathroom in the morning. If I do not get a strong enough urge - I need to wait it out. My body needs to go naturally on it's own. I need to have a good enough urge for my muscles to work correctly and expel everything. I am so glad you have your routine and are doing well. You did the right thing going off of those laxatives - your body can do the job!
> 
> Do you have specific yoga you're doing? I've been looking for some but only have a few positions that will help with the bowels. I also am finding that meditation an mindfulness is quite important!


Hi Dreamcatcher32,

I never try acupuncture before. Is it like those movie, putting those long needles on your body? I know this can help on the energy (Qi) flow smoothly. I felt more scary to try...hahahaha

Those herbs smell quite nice and sweet too. Unlike other chinese herbs which is so bitter...

I love lying on bed and do some breathing technique. Try to breath using your stomach and u can see only your stomach moving up and down (hold your chest). MAke sure your chest is not moving ya. My doctor said, we need to order our colon to move back and keep sending signal to "colon" to wake him up. We can move our hand because we send signal to move our hand. Apply the same concept on our colon as well.

Is really too bad as you are living quite far from my country, else i will recommend this doctor to you all. Probably, he might need a translator beside as he speak chinese only.

If you feel acupuncture did helps, please continue to visit him. As our colon needs to work continuously for a long period without a breakdown else we have to start from zero again. i only try to stop my doctor medicine slowly when i have a fixed routine time to toilet. Don't stop everything immediately because our colon is very very stubborn (until we create a habit for it).

Cheers


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Master Ching said:


> Hi Dreamcatcher32,
> 
> I never try acupuncture before. Is it like those movie, putting those long needles on your body? I know this can help on the energy (Qi) flow smoothly. I felt more scary to try...hahahaha
> 
> ...


Hehe! I was a little scared of the needles also. They were difficult to take but my acupuncturist 'distracts' you a lot while putting them in. She is quite good.  Some acupuncturists will not go very deep with the needles and others will. I have to say - the deeper they go the better! Once you have this done you will get addicted to the relaxed feeling. It evens out your Qi very much.

Mayo Clinic also had me do the 'belly breathing' diaphragmatic breathing and it works wonders. It's my understanding that it helps the colon because it 'relaxes' the anal sphincter and therefor, allows things to move down your colon! I have also found that the biofeedback therapy has worked wonders to 'relax' and make everything move down my colon more quickly. This could be an option for you in the future if you suffer from problems again! For now, you can always 'concentrate' on relaxing your pelvic floor. I do this daily and it helps tremendously! Stretching also works well for it, but not as much as relaxing it down.

All the best of luck to you! Remember if you get constipated again - it is okay. These things come and go. Stay away from those laxatives! Your body will resolve this for you.


----------



## Caarl (Sep 13, 2013)

Master Ching said:


> Sorry, I did not really ask him what are the herbs but he told me that his medicine is consists of "flower" and "grass". So is quite natural ingredient. I guessed....
> 
> Actually u can imagine that i have been taking lax for sooooo many years and been trying so many ways with all the doctors...at the end, they still giving me laxative (WTF). At the end, i decided to look for other alternative methods like chinese med. At first i also feel a bit nervous and scare to try...some even advised me not to risk myself to try this "informal" doctor. When i visited his clinics i talked to some of his patients and they give me very positive feedback and this give me confidence to try. Since i don't have any other choices so i give it a try and I poo on the third day.
> 
> Why i feel his medicine so nice? if we took lax (sorry) my poo poo is so waterish (diarrhoea) but now my poo poo is so beautiful solid and i can fart now (this partially helps on my bloating). Hahahaha....so sorry on how i describe it.


okay thanks, I've been trying to find someone who specializes in chinese medicine near me but I don't know where to start. Next time I go to a chinese market I'm going to ask around and see.

thats my problem right now, the herbs I use tend to make mine a little watery and I want to have more solid bowel movements.Its okay because I completely understand what you mean when you say you can fart now because anytime my digestion gets better I pass gas and it feels good to know its not staying in my intestines lol. It seems to help with my bloating too.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Mystic Master Ching, are these "herbs" to be smoked or snorted ?


----------

